# HuffleBUFF Basement - "Semper fidelis"



## James Bond (Oct 3, 2019)

*Team Tasks*
*Task 01:* Create motto and banner [DEADLINE: 19/10/2019] *DONE*
*Task 02:* Choose a song [DEADLINE: 19/10/2019] *DONE*
*Task 03:* Write why our house is the best (>200 <2000 words) [DEADLINE: 31/10/2019] *DONE*
*Task 04:* Create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter [DEADLINE: 20/10/2019] *DONE*
*
*​_*Why is Hufflepuff the best house?*
You ask for us to explain to you why we think our respective Houses are the "best." We proffer to suggestion that we are all only as great as we see each other. To entertain the idea that we feel that Hufflepuff is a House superior to that of Houses Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, or Slytherin would be a discredit not only to us but to all wizards and witches. We understand that some might feel the need for this competition, that it even drives them, but it feels a might contradiction to the values that have been instilled in us as Hufflepuffs.

So with that said, we will instead submit:

Gryffindor is the best House. They exemplify a bravery that is oft not found in the hearts of many others, standing before all opposition to righteousness without hesitation. What Gryffindor gives the world is heroes.

Ravenclaw is the best House. They project an intellect that transcends the very holds of time itself, lending to all of the wizarding world wisdom that will never be forgotten. What Ravenclaw gives the world is scholars.

Slytherin is the best House. They exude an ambition that remains always unhindered, leading to a cunning and forethought that however may be misconstrued will always result in a level-headed approach unlike any other. What Slytherin gives the world is leaders.

It is only then that Hufflepuff is the best House. We are not the heroes, the scholars, or the leaders. There is but one thing Hufflepuff can offer, something we offer to not only each other but to every wizard and every witch in every House...

What Hufflepuff gives the world is friends. Perhaps not the most important or most impressive of offerings, but it's what we are and what we will always be. We will stand by our fellow Houses in any trial, no matter what is asked of us or what the outcome may be.

That is why we say Hufflepuff is the best House only if Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, and Slytherin are as well. After all, what would a world be without heroes, scholars, leaders, and friends? _
- @Kate Bishop

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Each team has its own thread to post their team and individual tasks.
Teams can choose their own leader. It is not mandatory. Opening posts will be given to the respective team leaders.​
*Magic Points (MP)*

Members will get *MP (Magic Points)* for completed Team Tasks.


*TASKS*​

*TEAM TASKS*
*TASK 1:* 10 MP
Create a motto and a banner for the team thread's OP. The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:

*Hufflepuff:* Badger​
The motto does not need to be in the banner.
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 2:* 5 MP
Choose a music related to your house trait:

*Hufflepuff:* Loyal​
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 3: *15 MP
Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
*Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 4:* XX MP
This task will happen in the *Divination Classroom* thread, *Private Messages* and *Misc. & Entries* section.

*October 13:* Dice roll by the Host (@Majin Lu) will decide what team is asking and what team is replying.

*October 13* to *October to October 20*:  Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources.
The team leader or someone designed to be the leader of this task will post them in a thread on  with the title "_Task 4 + Team Name_".

*October 22,* *October 23* or *October 24*:
Teams will choose 1 member each to reply the questions in the *Divination Classroom* thread.
The chosen members will inform what time in one of these 3 dates he/she will can answer the 10 questions.
Team mates can give support and even answer the questions in the thread, but only the chosen one replies will be counted.


Wins the team that has more points and, if a tie, was faster finishing the quiz.

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* +10 MP​

*TASK 5: *XX MP
This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 31*.
*7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.

Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
*Semifinals:* 26-28 October
*Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October

Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _Golden Snitch_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling:*​
Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams.​

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
The team that has more points wins and advances to the final. If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match.​
In the end of the tournament, ALL participating members of this event will get rep points (points earned in both Quidditch matches by their respective houses * 3k).

Magic points earned:

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* + 10 MP​
*TEAM PRIZES*

The House with more MP in the end of the event is the winner:

*1st place:* 15 CC Points + 500k rep
*2nd place:*  11 CC Points + 200k rep
*3rd place:* 8 CC Points + 130k rep
*4th place:* 5 CC Points + 80k rep

*Team curse: *if a team doesn't participate in one of the team tasks, all students will get cursed: 5 days global ban, avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 weeks rep seal OR 3 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the Host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task that the teams didn't participate.​


*INDIVIDUAL TASKS*

Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.​
*TASK 1: * 30k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
_Patronus Charm_
Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):​

*Spoiler*: _Patronus list_ 





Badger
Bat
Bear
Boar
Buffalo
Cat
Cheetah
Crow
Doe
Dog
Dolphin
Dragon
Dragonfly
Eagle
Elephant
Falcon
Fox
Hare
Hedgehog
Horse
Hyena
Leopard
Lion
Mole
Monkey
Mouse
Orca
Otter
Owl
Peacock
Pheasant
Polar Bear
Rabbit
Rat
Rhinoceros
Salamander
Salmon
Seal
Shark
Snake
Sparrow
Squirrel
Swan
Tiger
Unicorn
Weasel






*TASK 2: *15k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​

*TASK 3:* 7k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​

*TASK 4:* XXk rep
_*Check-in*_
Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. You must to post at least 2 days of a week, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k rep.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Hufflepuff Basement*.

@James Bond
@GRIMMM
@DeVision
@Oreki
@Foxve
@Sequester
@QMS

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Hufflepuff Basement*.

@Dark
@Shizune
@Jibutters
@novaselinenever
@Morglay
@Kate Bishop
@Irene

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

It looks the username effect isn't working in the Akatsuki skin. So it will be fixed later. For now I suggest to change skin if some of you aren't seeing the special usernames. Light and Dark Skin without CSS opt-in also do not show those effects (those skins are that way for mobile users who wish to use less mobile data).


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Each team has its own thread to post their team and individual tasks.
> Teams can choose their own leader. It is not mandatory. Opening posts will be given to the respective team leaders.​
> *Magic Points (MP)*
> 
> ...


Damn, that was a lot to read.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

oooohhh so we do have tasks

i was wondering how to win


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Choose a music related to your house trait:
> 
> *Hufflepuff:* Loyal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

we can roll now for the animal??


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Sequester said:


> we can roll now for the animal??


You can. Individual tasks can be started here any time.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> You can. Individual tasks can be started here any time.



aight


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

This is a team task, so for now I'll take it as a suggestion to your team members.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

doe

a deer

a female deer

ray

a drop of golden sun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> This is a team task, so for now I'll take it as a suggestion to your team members.


Of course, I was searching for possible possibilities.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

so quick question do i become female when i transform to the deer?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):


WINNING! 



Majin Lu said:


> Rabbit


It is then


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Post in the *Great Hall* thread once per day.


Damn and I posted 43 times until now


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn and I only posted 43 times until now


"at least". XD i'm going to edit that part.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> "at least". XD i'm going to edit that part.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm a little hungover at the moment but give me a few hours and I'll be ready


----------



## Oreki (Oct 13, 2019)

So only one entry needed to make or everyone has to make the entries?


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

I wish I had global partial teleportation selection power. 

I could literally steal from the rich and give to the poor. Making a portal inside of a safe where the money is and using a glove to pick up money and put it in my location or any other area in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

nahnahnahnah fr tho

whose palms i have to grease to keep this usergroup after the event??

i like the look


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

We need ro select a leader for our team , who wanna be the leader ? 
Also Patronus :


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

Why are people rolling? Am I missing something :E


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 1: * 30k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):





James Bond said:


> Why are people rolling? Am I missing something :E


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2019)

Please be a buffalo

He's a fucking pheasant.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

Never noticed the individual task list at the bottom *facepalm*


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

@Majin Lu my submission for the team banner

EDITEDIT: If anyone is wanting a Hufflebuff themed avatar (I know it's not a part of the competition) feel free to tag me with a picture/idea for something and I'll try to make it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2019)

My vote for the soundtrack.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Morglay said:


> My vote for the soundtrack.


I thought about this but it does not have words so ...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu my submission for the team banner
> 
> EDITEDIT: If anyone is wanting a Hufflebuff themed avatar (I know it's not a part of the competition) feel free to tag me with a picture/idea for something and I'll try to make it


I want one ... just put framing on my current one like it is on yours!

I mean this :


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> I want one ... just put framing on my current one like it is on yours!
> 
> I mean this :


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

ok I have finished doing my Patronus art 
@Majin Lu from what I read that teams need to make threads for team and individual tasks ?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

*Task: My Magic power*

My magic power would have to be the ability to turn myself invisible (including my clothing) as it would make my job as an International spy a lot easier.

*Task: Edit Known Meme*





@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

*Task: Song Suggestion*


I would like to suggest this song for consideration.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok I have finished doing my Patronus art
> @Majin Lu from what I read that teams need to make threads for team and individual tasks ?


No need to create threads. Post team tasks here. The other team tasks that will need another thread, I've created them already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

Where is everybody


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> WINNING!
> 
> 
> It is then



Until I learn ti draw better than 5-year-old child this is all folks


@Majin Lu


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2019)

_Patronus Charm_


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll go ahead and roll


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2019)

I did a beautiful drawing on here but closed the tab prior to replying so I think I have to redo. (As the attachment has disappeared.)


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Why do most of members do not sign their drawings?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

Task 3

If I was a witch I would like to get the power of nullifying magic
It's powerful and will benefit against other wizards and witches

Task 1

*Spoiler*: _Patronus_


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

we need a good writer/s for this task lol


> *TASK 3: *15 MP
> Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
> *Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

we need a motto too 
any ideas ?


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu my submission for the team banner


This is it


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)

Badger


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)

A dog


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

One for all , all for one .
My suggestion to the motto  sorry i don't have better idea


----------



## Oreki (Oct 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> A dog


Just what you needed


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)

For the motto and banner,

"Tired of being fat & ugly? Just be ugly!!"​
​


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)

>loyalty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2019)

BEHOLD ITS GLORY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> we need a motto too
> any ideas ?


 _Seize the day, Mustelidae! _Mind is blank apart from that one.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

Mottos:

"The struggle you feel today will offer the strength you need tomorrow."
"It's not how GOOD you are, it's how GOOD you want to be."
"You are confined only by the walls you build yourself"


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Our motto should be something with loyalty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Our motto should be something with loyalty.


“Respect is earned. Honesty is appreciated. Trust is gained. Loyalty is returned.”
“You don’t earn loyalty in a day. You earn loyalty day-by-day.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

*TASK 1: *
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
_Patronus Charm_
Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):

Behold the greatest patronus of all time: Nekomamushi.
We can't lose with him.

@Majin Lu does this count as my First Task?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Reps for jesus.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh btw. who's gonna be in our qudditch team. I'd like to play.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh btw. who's gonna be in our qudditch team. I'd like to play.


The one that knows the most, I am subpar!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

A new song, it seems well suited to me:


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *TASK 1: *
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):
> ...


Is that Neko ?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

*Task: Patronus Drawing*



First time drawing something actually in Photoshop, wanted to give it that Patronus type glow look to it and yeah... it's meant to be a Cheetah but looks more like a horse to me but drawing with a mouse is very difficult.

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Meme draft.


Real meme posted below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Meme time.


Looks good but lacks a spooky element to it, mine has skeletor and skulls in it so you could maybe add like freddys finger knives or give him a witch hat etc..


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Great effect! 

@QMS yes it is.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

@DeVision  this don't have the damn colours


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

What colors? XD

Btw. we should make asign tasks.
- Who is good at writing?
- Who did read all the books so he can make the questions for the other teams (btw. we should make a private message convo)?
- Who has luck in the dice rolling?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd reccomend @GRIMMM for the writing part, as for the others I've seen the movies but that's been a while and if you've ever played a board game with me then you know I am not the guy to rely on for rolling a dice.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I'd reccomend @GRIMMM for the writing part, as for the others I've seen the movies but that's been a while and if you've ever played a board game with me then you know I am not the guy to rely on for rolling a dice.



You did plenty already. 

If @GRIMMM is up to it, I'm okay with it because my writing sucks.
I also saw the movies a few times, but I think the ones who read the books are better fit for the task.
And as I said before, I'd like to be in the quidditch team. Don't care which position.

Also, we should decide on the motto, theme song and banner as soon as possible so we have it off our backs.

PS. don't forget to post in the great hall @everyone.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd make a decent beater as I have been practicing since I hit the age of 16.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Looks good but lacks a spooky element to it, mine has skeletor and skulls in it so you could maybe add like freddys finger knives or give him a witch hat etc..




@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What colors? XD
> 
> Btw. we should make asign tasks.
> - Who is good at writing?
> ...


I am above average with the dices.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Seeker try-out:


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

*TASK 3:* 
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.

@Majin Lu @Rinoa 

If I could chose a magic power, I'd like to be able to teleport. Why? Because I think that in current day and age teleportation would be the most amazing power. And I hate traffic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 14, 2019)

*TASK 3:*
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.

Magic power I'd wish for is the ability to soothe/enhance emotions on touch.

Edit: Would be nice to soothe friend's fear and calm them down before an interview or test. Would be good to enhance their friendliness and amiability too. If I'm going back to the time I did sports would be an awesome trait to have as a captain - psyche everyone up and improve focus while squashing nerves.

Might get tempted to abuse it so would try to use it on occasions where it would benefit people I care about more than it would benefit me.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Morglay said:


> Magic power I'd wish for is the ability to soothe/enhance emotions on touch.



You need a reason why (I think).

Poor Lu and Rin. They're never get through all of the treads and tasks. XD


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

*Hufflebuff Individual Tasks [Updated: 27/10/2019]*

*Spoiler*: __ 




@James Bond *3/3*
 -  -

@GRIMMM *3/3*
 -  - 

@DeVision *3/3*
 -  - 

@Oreki *3/3*
 -  - 

@Foxve 1/3
 - Patronus - Edit Meme

@Sequester 2/3
 -  - Edit Meme

@QMS *3/3*
 -  - 

@Dark *3/3*
 -  - 

@Shizune 0/3
Patronus - Magic Power - Edit Meme

@Jibutters 0/3
Patronus - Magic Power - Edit Meme

@novaselinenever *3/3*
 -  - 

@Morglay *3/3*
 -  - 

@Kate Bishop 2/3
 -  - Edit Meme

@Irene *3/3*
 - 




*Hufflebuff Team Tasks [Updated 14/10/2019]*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Banner Submissions* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





@James Bond




*Song Submissions* 
*Spoiler*: __ 




@QMS 
@Morglay 
@James Bond 
@novaselinenever 
@Oreki




*Motto Submissions* 
*Spoiler*: __ 




@Irene One for all , all for one .
@novaselinenever Tired of being fat & ugly? Just be ugly!!
@Morglay _Seize the day, Mustelidae!_
@QMS The struggle you feel today will offer the strength you need tomorrow.
It's not how GOOD you are, it's how GOOD you want to be.
You are confined only by the walls you build yourself
Respect is earned. Honesty is appreciated. Trust is gained. Loyalty is returned.
You don’t earn loyalty in a day. You earn loyalty day-by-day.






If I missed anyone's tag me and link me and I will update this. We could also use a summary of motto/song/banner suggestions for the team tasks as well.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

6 people missing.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

Just gonna make it in one post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

*Song Submissions:


The Banner is Perfect @James Bond .*


----------



## Oreki (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 14, 2019)

Music Submission


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

*TASK 2: *
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.




I'm bad with edits:


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll be checking all entries and I'll add in a special thread so you can keep track. Do you have a leader already and I did miss some tag?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'll be checking all entries and I'll add in a special thread so you can keep track. Do you have a leader already and I did miss some tag?


No leader yet, haven't seen anyone nominated just mottos/songs so far.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

We should.
I nominate @James Bond


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We should.
> I nominate @James Bond


If people want me to do it I will but I lead the team last year and would like to offer the chance to someone else so perhaps if everyone nominates at least 2 people they think will do a good job it might work better.

I would nominate @GRIMMM but I know he is probably playing WoW classic at the moment so he'd be unreliable Kappa I think @QMS has a good attitude for the event and could prove to be an energetic leader.

Biggest issue we need to sort out is our inactive members though, it's a given people will sign up then not compete but wasn't expecting to be like half our team.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'll be checking all entries and I'll add in a special thread so you can keep track. Do you have a leader already and I did miss some tag?





James Bond said:


> If people want me to do it I will but I lead the team last year and would like to offer the chance to someone else so perhaps if everyone nominates at least 2 people they think will do a good job it might work better.
> 
> I would nominate @GRIMMM but I know he is probably playing WoW classic at the moment so he'd be unreliable Kappa I think @QMS has a good attitude for the event and could prove to be an energetic leader.
> 
> Biggest issue we need to sort out is our inactive members though, it's a given people will sign up then not compete but wasn't expecting to be like half our team.





DeVision said:


> We should.
> I nominate @James Bond





DeVision said:


> We should.
> I nominate @James Bond


Was it not already decided!

I would accept if I would not be workaholic ).

I choose @James Bond , he is like me but without that addiction .
Also, he is a senior so he knows more.

@GRIMMM should do the one doing the writing.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> If people want me to do it I will but I lead the team last year and would like to offer the chance to someone else so perhaps if everyone nominates at least 2 people they think will do a good job it might work better.
> 
> I would nominate @GRIMMM but I know he is probably playing WoW classic at the moment so he'd be unreliable Kappa I think @QMS has a good attitude for the event and could prove to be an energetic leader.
> 
> Biggest issue we need to sort out is our inactive members though, it's a given people will sign up then not compete but wasn't expecting to be like half our team.



Yeah. But Dark will appear. Don't know about the rest. XD


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> If people want me to do it I will but I lead the team last year and would like to offer the chance


I can assist, maybe next year I will lead.

I WANT TO WIN so I choose you


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Someone (active) has to do it, because we have to make our choices. I don't want to get a ban.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't want to get a ban.


Well after being banned for spoiling @Oreki , why not for this


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

I quite like this for a motto submission;

_"Nothing is more noble, nothing more venerable, than loyalty."_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Motto: Semper Fidelis

Translation: Always loyal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Motto: Semper Fidelis
> 
> Translation: Always loyal.


----------



## Irene (Oct 14, 2019)

Guys about the questions tasks who wanna help ?
Quote me and we can make pm to start preparing them  
Also if someone has good knowledge in HP to answer the questions ..
And I too nominate James Bond to be our leader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> And I too nominate James Bond to be our leader


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

Seriously now we have a great team, well the active ones!

@Oreki  move your ass


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Guys about the questions tasks who wanna help ?
> Quote me and we can make pm to start preparing them
> Also if someone has good knowledge in HP to answer the questions ..
> And I too nominate James Bond to be our leader


It does say 10 simple questions, but yeah we can start a group DM session and pitch in a couple of questions each?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It does say 10 simple questions, but yeah we can start a group DM session and pitch in a couple of questions each?



We need a pro at answering. The questions we are gonna ask we can do together.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 14, 2019)

I nominate @James Bond to lead the team. @QMS too is he wants it.


GRIMMM said:


> Motto: Semper Fidelis
> 
> Translation: Always loyal.


 And I like this motto


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It does say 10 simple questions, but yeah we can start a group DM session and pitch in a couple of questions each?


Do it!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Do it!


Created it and invited a few people from the team, we have till 20th to get 10 questions ready


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Song suggestions...


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

Song deadline is for 19th so I'm thinking if everyone puts forward one song then we can have a vote or something, keep in mind the song has to fit with our house trait which is loyalty


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

We can run some preps for the quizz, get the rust out also figure out who's the biggest HP nerd


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> We can run some preps for the quizz, get the rust out also figure out who's the biggest HP nerd


I'm gonna rewatch the films this week regardless.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> I'm gonna rewatch the films this week regardless.


You mean you haven't done it already?


----------



## Irene (Oct 14, 2019)

what part about the meme should be spooky-ish  ? the caption ?


----------



## Irene (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Song deadline is for 19th so I'm thinking if everyone puts forward one song then we can have a vote or something, keep in mind the song has to fit with our house trait which is loyalty


yea we should look at the lyrics too 

well I know about the series watched movies , but I haven't read the books only like 1st and 3rd book which was like last year , anyway if there is a bigger HP nerd it will be better 
also we can help them too with answer ^^


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

About the magic power task, it would definitely be time shenanigans. Ability to freeze time or rewind it, I can be as lazy as I want


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

*Magic Ability*

My magic ability would be magic negation. When activated, magic, magical enhancements/effects and magical items would be rendered useless. It would be an area effect of approximately 20 meters, effectively disarming any potential threat. It can also be targeted at a specific person/item.

I would activate it by saying an incantation "nullifarium". If targeted the incantation is "relinquisharia".

@Majin Lu


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

Is anyone doing the writing task?


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll try to whip something up, we could even have several texts and work them in together or vote one of them


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

Chaser tryouts


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Is anyone doing the writing task?


I will give it a shot. Multiple writing posts sounds like a winner though. Can pick and choose parts from each.


novaselinenever said:


>


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 14, 2019)

Let's do that then, got a few ideas to showcase the greatness of Hufflebuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2019)

Song suggestion:



*Spoiler*: __ 




When everyone you thought you knew
Deserts your fight, I'll go with you
You're facin' down a dark hall
I'll grab my light and go with you
I'll go with you, I'll go with you, I'll go with you
I'll go with you, I'll go with you, I'll go with you
I'll go with you

Surrounded and up against a wall
I'll shred 'em all and go with you
When choices end, you must defend
I'll grab my bat and go with you
I'll go with you, I'll go with you, I'll go with you, yeah

Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood, you don't need to run
Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood, you don't need to run

If there comes a day
People posted up at the end of your driveway
They're callin' for your head and they're callin' for your name
I'll bomb down on 'em, I'm comin' through
Do they know I was grown with you?
If they're here to smoke, know I'll go with you
Just keep it outside, keep it outside, yeah

Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood, you don't need to run
Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood, you don't need to run

You don't need to run
(Ooh ooh, ooh ooh)
You don't need to run
(Ooh ooh, ooh ooh)
You don't need to run
(Ooh ooh, ooh ooh)
You don't need to run

If you find yourself in a lion's den
I'll jump right in and pull my pin and go with you
I'll go with you, I'll go with you, I'll go with you (You don't need to run)
I'll go with you, I'll go with you (You don't need to run), I'll go with you
My blood, I'll go with you, yeah

Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood, you don't need to run
Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood, you don't need to run

You don't need to run
(Ooh ooh, ooh ooh)
You don't need to run
(Ooh ooh, ooh ooh)
You don't need to run
(Ooh ooh, ooh ooh)
You don't need to run

Stay with me, no, you don't need to run
Stay with me, my blood




The album colors being yellow and black are just a bonus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2019)

What else do I need to do for you losers?


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2019)

Aww man, I got a fucking eagle? Lame.


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2019)

Also I'm pretty sure this is like the third time I've been on a team with @James Bond 

Something smells fishy.


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2019)

Easy peasy Patronus-y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Also I'm pretty sure this is like the third time I've been on a team with @James Bond
> 
> Something smells fishy.


Nah that was all by design, by me of course!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

NF wasn't working for me yesterday for entire day in both my PC and mobile


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

*Ability *

I want possesses supernatural abilities of turning myself into sound waves to travel into other wavelengths. Being able to perceive sound, which allows me to travel in distributed frequencies. Therefore, I can move at the speed of sound by using sound as a medium to transport my body. 

Well, to be honest, there is not the big reason behind wanting this ability to me I just like this ability so here I am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Is the last your meme? You need to make it spooky. Add blood or vampire teeth to him or something like that. XD


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> NF wasn't working for me yesterday for entire day in both my PC and mobile


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is the last your meme? You need to make it spooky. Add blood or vampire teeth to him or something like that. XD


Will do that later then lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

@Majin Lu


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Majin Lu


@DeVision, @Oreki , @Irene @James Bond


----------



## Morglay (Oct 15, 2019)

Dammit he's done the one i wanted


----------



## Morglay (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 15, 2019)

I think "Semper fidelis" suggested by @GRIMMM is probably the best motto for our team as it sounds amazing to say and it's short/sweet (literally translates to always loyal). All we need is to settle on a song so if everyone could put forward ONE song each we could then vote on one if that sounds fair?

My song suggestion would be;


Kappa


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I think "Semper fidelis" suggested by @GRIMMM is probably the best motto for our team as it sounds amazing to say and it's short/sweet (literally translates to always loyal).


Was it no already decided!

I suggested the most in here on that aspect,  and that is the winner for me  @GRIMMM


----------



## Morglay (Oct 15, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I think "Semper fidelis" suggested by @GRIMMM is probably the best motto for our team as it sounds amazing to say and it's short/sweet (literally translates to always loyal).


 Agreed - was my favourite too.

I can't do the writing task - have the Globo gym advert from Dodgeball burned into my brain since we have the whole Hufflebuff thing going. I don't think blatant plagiarism is the one.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

@James Bond as soon as you get the rights, put the team tasks in the opening post.
I agree with @GRIMMM 's motto. Latin sounds wizardry. XD
Then we have to agree on the qudditch team, and the writing. Then we're done!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 15, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I'd make a decent beater as I have been practicing since I hit the age of 16.



I feel like this early comment went un-noticed


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I feel like this early comment went un-noticed



Well. Curently we have like 7 active users? That means everyone should have a place in the qudditch team. XD
Btw.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 15, 2019)

My patronus.



@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> My patronus.
> 
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu



OMG. You win. You can take whatever you want.


----------



## Irene (Oct 15, 2019)

my badly edited spooky-ish meme 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2019)

What else should I do for this event? Really don't want to get a global ban.......


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> What else should I do for this event? Really don't want to get a global ban.......



Did you finish your individual tasks?


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

@Majin Lu can you plz give James Bond the first post of this thread 

We need to update it with finished tasks and choose the song


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Unfortunatly I think Majin is busy. I didn't see her online the last two days. She also said she'd do a spreadsheet of done tasks, but I guess RL came between.

Lu, if you need help, I'm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Unfortunatly I think Majin is busy. I didn't see her online the last two days. She also said she'd do a spreadsheet of done tasks, but I guess RL came between.
> 
> Lu, if you need help, I'm here.


Who is the other mods who is doing this event ? Can't they give him the first post or any mod who is in charge of this section


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Who is the other mods who is doing this event ? Can't they give him the first post or any mod who is in charge of this section


No, I double checked and I don't see a power for me to give the OP. If @Rinoa is around she can try to give the OP.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> @Majin Lu can you plz give James Bond the first post of this thread
> 
> We need to update it with finished tasks and choose the song





Azeruth said:


> No, I double checked and I don't see a power for me to give the OP. If @Rinoa is around she can try to give the OP.


Done


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Thanks


You welcome


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh shit, better get to work then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

@GRIMMM @DeVision @Morglay @Irene and myself have all finished our individual tasks (Edit meme *make spooky*, pick a magic power and draw our patronus)

@Oreki @QMS both on 2/3 tasks done, missing edit meme from @Oreki and magic power from @QMS

@Foxve @novaselinenever @Kate Bishop all on 1/3 tasks done, missing patronus drawing and edit meme from @Foxve / magic power and edit meme from @novaselinenever / missing magic power and edit meme from @Kate Bishop 

@Sequester @Dark @Shizune @Jibutters are all on 0/3 tasks completed.. 

If I have missed anyone's submission please feel free to link me it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Let's decide on the song.


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @GRIMMM @DeVision @Morglay @Irene and myself have all finished our individual tasks (Edit meme *make spooky*, pick a magic power and draw our patronus)
> 
> @Oreki @QMS both on 2/3 tasks done, missing edit meme from @Oreki and magic power from @QMS
> 
> ...


Good job , I suggest we make a poll to choose from the songs 
 

so that leaves the two events and the why hufflepuff is the best which I hope someone is making it


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

I'll do the short one if @GRIMMM makes the long one. XD


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good job , I suggest we make a poll to choose from the songs
> 
> 
> so that leaves the two events and the why hufflepuff is the best which I hope someone is making it


I think for the songs we should all pick one and then we can vote on the one we think best fits with the whole loyal theme our team has. As for the writing part, I think @GRIMMM is going to try not 100% sure though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

@Azeruth @Rinoa 

Can we get some clarification on this " *October 13* to *October to October 20*: Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources. "

How simple should the questions be? I don't want my team to submit 10 easy ones then every other team is asking us what Severus Snapes wand is made from or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I think for the songs we should all pick one and then we can vote on the one we think best fits with the whole loyal theme our team has. As for the writing part, I think @GRIMMM is going to try not 100% sure though.


What is the writing task by the way? I have free time tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> What is the writing task by the way? I have free time tomorrow afternoon.


Just why we are the best, I'm not sure we need two is it not just more than 200 words but less than 2000?

*"TASK 3: *15 MP
Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
*Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

It's just one with words count between 200-2000


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's just one with words count between 200-2000



Makes sense.
I thought it was one in more than 200 words, and one in less than 2000. XD
I have some ideas about the text.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> As for the writing part, I think @GRIMMM is going to try not 100% sure though.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's just one with words count between 200-2000


@Kate Bishop and @novaselinenever might able to do it


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

Last time I wrote something it resulted in a new short story contest with no word limit where someone submitted a Naruto horror fanfic. Never again.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Azeruth @Rinoa
> 
> Can we get some clarification on this " *October 13* to *October to October 20*: Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources. "
> 
> How simple should the questions be? I don't want my team to submit 10 easy ones then every other team is asking us what Severus Snapes wand is made from or something.


Probably better for @Majin Lu to clarify it but I would assume you shouldn't be making questions that are horrifically obscure. Trivia can be hard because what you might find easy another person can find hard or random.


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

Also I'd end up doing something ridiculously meta and counter-intuitive but if people _really_ want, I'll do it. What's the deadline on the writing thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Also I'd end up doing something ridiculously meta and counter-intuitive but if people _really_ want, I'll do it. What's the deadline on the writing thing?



*TASK 3: *15 MP
Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
*Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Also I'd end up doing something ridiculously meta and counter-intuitive but if people _really_ want, I'll do it. What's the deadline on the writing thing?


To the end of the month
Lol ninja'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *TASK 3: *15 MP
> Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
> *Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.





Irene said:


> To the end of the month
> Lol ninja'd



Oh, good, so I can procrastinate more. Excellent.

If someone has any kind of input of something they'd like to add (or if someone else really _really_ really wants to do it themselves that badly) lemme know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Oh, good, so I can procrastinate more. Excellent.
> 
> If someone has any kind of input of something they'd like to add (or if someone else really _really_ really wants to do it themselves that badly) lemme know.


Make it about badgers working out at a gym and spotting each other


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Azeruth @Rinoa
> 
> Can we get some clarification on this " *October 13* to *October to October 20*: Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources. "
> 
> How simple should the questions be? I don't want my team to submit 10 easy ones then every other team is asking us what Severus Snapes wand is made from or something.





Azeruth said:


> Probably better for @Majin Lu to clarify it but I would assume you shouldn't be making questions that are horrifically obscure. Trivia can be hard because what you might find easy another person can find hard or random.


Simple is something google can give you in the first results. But if google doesn't give them, you can still ask, but heads up will be allowed like what books the questions will be about or if the questions are most about potions a couple of days before. So at least you can have the real/digital book and search for the answer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Simple is something google can give you in the first results. But if google doesn't give them, you can still ask, but heads up will be allowed like what books the questions will be about or if the questions are most about potions a couple of days before. So at least you can have the real/digital book and search for the answer.


@Viole1369 @Takaya @Nataly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Oh, good, so I can procrastinate more. Excellent.
> 
> If someone has any kind of input of something they'd like to add (or if someone else really _really_ really wants to do it themselves that badly) lemme know.



I'm okay with whoever wants to do it. Just don't leave us hanging. XD


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm okay with whoever wants to do it. Just don't leave us hanging. XD



I have never left anyone hanging before in my life, besides everyone.


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

Y'all gonna be punished if you keep not checking in  

make sure to drop by in great hall I see a lot of xxx


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

@Majin Lu I presume the questions have to pertain to the actual films or books, as well? Cannot be information that was stated by Rowling outside of the books themselves?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> @Majin Lu I presume the questions have to pertain to the actual films or books, as well? *Cannot be information that was stated by Rowling outside of the books themselves?*


They cannot. Let's not touch her tweets or any interview.

@Nataly @Takaya @Viole1369

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2019)

Can anyone show me how to edit memes and how to draw on an Android? It's how I surf the web.....

I'm bout to head to work so I'll check back later


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Can anyone show me how to edit memes and how to draw on an Android? It's how I surf the web.....
> 
> I'm bout to head to work so I'll check back later



I'm no expert so I think it's better for someone else to explain it.
But if no one does explain, I'll try my best.


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> They cannot. Let's not touch her tweets or any interview.
> 
> @Nataly @Takaya @Viole1369



Okay, last question, what about the _Fantastic Beasts_ films, does that count?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Okay, last question, what about the _Fantastic Beasts_ films, does that count?


They do not.

@Viole1369 @Nataly @Takaya @James Bond 

The Cursed Child play do not count either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

So the question can only be from main books of harry potter excluding all spin-offs and sequels


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So the question can only be from main books of harry potter excluding all spin-offs and sequels



Or the main-story films, I presume.

I'm doing up a few questions and I'll throw them James Bond's way to add to the pool if they're good enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Or the main-story films, I presume.
> 
> I'm doing up a few questions and I'll throw them James Bond's way to add to the pool if they're good enough.


Yes, it looks that way

Seems like the right thing to do... though we should all prepare questions and select very few that we think should be in the game


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Or the main-story films, I presume.
> 
> I'm doing up a few questions and I'll throw them James Bond's way to add to the pool if they're good enough.



Seems like you know your stuff. How about you answer the question we get from the other teams?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Or the main-story films, I presume.
> 
> I'm doing up a few questions and I'll throw them James Bond's way to add to the pool if they're good enough.


I've added you to the DM group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @GRIMMM @DeVision @Morglay @Irene and myself have all finished our individual tasks (Edit meme *make spooky*, pick a magic power and draw our patronus)
> 
> @Oreki @QMS both on 2/3 tasks done, missing edit meme from @Oreki and magic power from @QMS
> 
> ...


The deadline for these tasks is 18th, correct?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Dark said:


> The deadline for these tasks is 18th, correct?



@Majin Lu never specified the deadline for the individual tasks.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I wish I had global partial teleportation selection power.
> 
> I could literally steal from the rich and give to the poor. Making a portal inside of a safe where the money is and using a glove to pick up money and put it in my location or any other area in the world.





James Bond said:


> *Task: My Magic power*
> 
> My magic power would have to be the ability to turn myself invisible (including my clothing) as it would make my job as an International spy a lot easier.
> 
> ...





QMS said:


> Until I learn ti draw better than 5-year-old child this is all folks
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu





Irene said:


> Task 3
> 
> If I was a witch I would like to get the power of nullifying magic
> It's powerful and will benefit against other wizards and witches
> ...





novaselinenever said:


>





Morglay said:


> BEHOLD ITS GLORY!





DeVision said:


> *TASK 1: *
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):
> ...





James Bond said:


> *Task: Patronus Drawing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GRIMMM said:


> @Majin Lu





DeVision said:


> *TASK 3:*
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.
> ...





Morglay said:


> *TASK 3:*
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.
> ...






DeVision said:


> *TASK 2: *
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.
> 
> ...





GRIMMM said:


> *Magic Ability*
> 
> My magic ability would be magic negation. When activated, magic, magical enhancements/effects and magical items would be rendered useless. It would be an area effect of approximately 20 meters, effectively disarming any potential threat. It can also be targeted at a specific person/item.
> 
> ...





Kate Bishop said:


> Easy peasy Patronus-y.





Oreki said:


> *Ability *
> 
> I want possesses supernatural abilities of turning myself into sound waves to travel into other wavelengths. Being able to perceive sound, which allows me to travel in distributed frequencies. Therefore, I can move at the speed of sound by using sound as a medium to transport my body.
> 
> Well, to be honest, there is not the big reason behind wanting this ability to me I just like this ability so here I am.





QMS said:


> @Majin Lu






GRIMMM said:


> My patronus.
> 
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu





Irene said:


> my badly edited spooky-ish meme
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


If I missed something, let me know:



Great Hall - days are UTC based, so 00:00 am UTC to 11:59 pm UTC is a day. I'm adding thread marks there so you are aware of when at a post a day started.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu never specified the deadline for the individual tasks.


Individual tasks can be submited during any time of this event.


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> If I missed something, let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Hall - days are UTC based, so 00:00 am UTC to 11:59 pm UTC is a day. I'm adding thread marks there so you are aware of when at a post a day started.


Thank you for your hard work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Seems like you know your stuff. How about you answer the question we get from the other teams?



I'm not _super_ knowledgeable, I'm just very resourceful.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 17, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> If I missed something, let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Hall - days are UTC based, so 00:00 am UTC to 11:59 pm UTC is a day. I'm adding thread marks there so you are aware of when at a post a day started.


I had this for the Magic power task


novaselinenever said:


> About the magic power task, it would definitely be time shenanigans. Ability to freeze time or rewind it, I can be as lazy as I want


Time manipulation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 17, 2019)

We have @QMS and @Oreki yet we're not the group with the most posts


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 17, 2019)

Step it up


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> We have @QMS and @Oreki yet we're not the group with the most posts


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

nova's not wrong. @QMS


----------



## Oreki (Oct 17, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> We have @QMS and @Oreki yet we're not the group with the most posts


It's time for the new generation to come out... I am no longer in my primes


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's time for the new generation to come out... I am no longer in my primes


Damn so 17 is the


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

My Magic Power would be the power to not hate myself because that's the most powerful power of all powers.


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2019)

I listened to some rn and Count On Me is a good song suggestion   still need to listen to the others


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 17, 2019)

WE NOT LIFTING ENOUGH POSTS?

REPS FOR POSTS.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Who's counting.. XD


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

@QMS


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

@GRIMMM @Dark @Shizune @DeVision @Jibutters @Oreki @novaselinenever @Foxve @Morglay @Sequester @Kate Bishop @QMS @Irene please submit one song you think would be good as our team song so we can vote on one.

I'm resubmitting 


If you wish to submit the same song as another member feel free it will help narrow down so we can then vote and get that task done. Also @Foxve if you are still stuck on the edit meme thing I may be able to help if you know what you want to make.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond - Friends
GRIMMM - 
DeVision - Friends
Oreki - 
Foxve - 
Sequester - 
QMS - 
Dark - 
Shizune - 
jitbutters - 
novaselinenever - 
Morglay - 
Kate Bishop - 
Irene -

Fill your vote so we can decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> James Bond - Friends
> GRIMMM -
> DeVision - Friends
> Oreki -
> ...


Friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @GRIMMM @Dark @Shizune @DeVision @Jibutters @Oreki @novaselinenever @Foxve @Morglay @Sequester @Kate Bishop @QMS @Irene please submit one song you think would be good as our team song so we can vote on one.
> 
> I'm resubmitting
> 
> ...


I already submitted 4 or 5 songs but Friends does sound good!

So, Friends, it is!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

*James Bond - Friends*
GRIMMM -
*DeVision - Friends
Oreki - Coastline
Foxve - Friends*
Sequester -
*QMS - Friends
Dark - Friends*
Shizune -
jibutters -
novaselinenever -
*Morglay - Friends
Kate Bishop - My Blood*
Irene -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2019)

Honestly friends would probably be the best one.



James Bond said:


> @GRIMMM @Dark @Shizune @DeVision @Jibutters @Oreki @novaselinenever @Foxve @Morglay @Sequester @Kate Bishop @QMS @Irene please submit one song you think would be good as our team song so we can vote on one.
> 
> I'm resubmitting
> 
> ...



I'm still somewhat thinking but my main thing is I have no idea how to put it on the Forum on my Android phone....

Edit: also not even sure how to edit a meme


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Honestly friends would probably be the best one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have an idea, you can use online image editors. They should work on andorids too.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Honestly friends would probably be the best one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I was saying if you know what you would like to edit/make it spooky then maybe *I* could help with that


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

Submitting My Blood again.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 17, 2019)

I like music without vocals when it comes to themes, things like:

From Sin City

or

From Parasyte


----------



## Sequester (Oct 17, 2019)

But I am cool with whatever


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Sequester said:


> But I am cool with whatever



Yeah, but it has to have a trait:



> *TASK 2:* 5 MP
> Choose a music related to your house trait:
> 
> *Hufflepuff:* Loyal



Btw. post something in the grand hall, otherwise you'll get cursed.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but it has to have a trait:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. post something in the grand hall, otherwise you'll get cursed.



well when people refer to others they feel are loyal, they call them their "Right Hand" right?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

Deadline for the song is 19th, so I would like to see something a majority seem happy with before then. So I'll give everyone till tomorrow night (18th) to submit a song or vote then we'll just tally up whatever is the favourite and use that.

Seem fair?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm okay with that.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm good with Friends soundtrack.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

*James Bond - Friends*
GRIMMM -
*DeVision - Friends
Oreki - Coastline
Foxve - Friends*
Sequester -
*QMS - Friends
Dark - Friends*
Shizune -
jibutters -
novaselinenever -
*Morglay - Friends
Kate Bishop - My Blood*
Irene -

One more vote and you're good to close it, because if all the others voted for Coastline or My Blood they'd reach only 6 votes. @James Bond


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

Well there's no way my pick will win so I'll just change my vote to Friends theme to make it easier. 

@Majin Lu What needs to be done with our snippet about House greatness? Sent to you? Posted? In OP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 17, 2019)

Change my pick to *Friends *as well so we can have majority votes


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Well there's no way my pick will win so I'll just change my vote to Friends theme to make it easier.
> 
> @Majin Lu What needs to be done with our snippet about House greatness? Sent to you? Posted? In OP?


Post it itt. @James Bond will add it in the OP later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

Okay. Everyone already saw it but I'll post it in here for edification and JB can add it to OP whenever.


*Spoiler*: _Essay_ 



You ask for us to explain to you why we think our respective Houses are the "best." We proffer to suggestion that we are all only as great as we see each other. To entertain the idea that we feel that Hufflepuff is a House superior to that of Houses Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, or Slytherin would be a discredit not only to us but to all wizards and witches. We understand that some might feel the need for this competition, that it even drives them, but it feels a might contradiction to the values that have been instilled in us as Hufflepuffs.

So with that said, we will instead submit:

Gryffindor is the best House. They exemplify a bravery that is oft not found in the hearts of many others, standing before all opposition to righteousness without hesitation. What Gryffindor gives the world is heroes.

Ravenclaw is the best House. They project an intellect that transcends the very holds of time itself, lending to all of the wizarding world wisdom that will never be forgotten. What Ravenclaw gives the world is scholars.

Slytherin is the best House. They exude an ambition that remains always unhindered, leading to a cunning and forethought that however may be misconstrued will always result in a level-headed approach unlike any other. What Slytherin gives the world is leaders.

It is only then that Hufflepuff is the best House. We are not the heroes, the scholars, or the leaders. There is but one thing Hufflepuff can offer, something we offer to not only each other but to every wizard and every witch in every House...

What Hufflepuff gives the world is friends. Perhaps not the most important or most impressive of offerings, but it's what we are and what we will always be. We will stand by our fellow Houses in any trial, no matter what is asked of us or what the outcome may be.

That is why we say Hufflepuff is the best House only if Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, and Slytherin are as well. After all, what would a world be without heroes, scholars, leaders, and friends?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And the quidditch match.
> We need 7 people. Let's see who's active going by post-count:
> 
> - DeVision 38
> ...


I still start dice training!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

I'll take a beater position

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd like to be the seeker, but I'd take any position. XD


----------



## Irene (Oct 18, 2019)

I would like to be a keeper


----------



## Oreki (Oct 18, 2019)

My spooky meme

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And the quidditch match.
> We need 7 people. Let's see who's active going by post-count:
> 
> - DeVision 38
> ...


I'll take one of the chasers


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 18, 2019)

1 attempted goal, not bad


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

I reckon it's fair to pick the 7 most active people for our team as we need people to come on and roll dice so if any one really wants to be in that then I suggest you stop slacking off


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I would like to be a keeper



You already are. If you know what I mean. 



James Bond said:


> I reckon it's fair to pick the 7 most active people for our team as we need people to come on and roll dice so if any one really wants to be in that then I suggest you stop slacking off



That's why I'm collecting opinions who'd want to participate and as what. So we have at rough number of interested people.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm willing to take part, as any position, but not dying to lol. So if someone less active than me really wants to (and will actually come through), feel free.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 18, 2019)

Chaser I suppose


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Chaser I suppose



Don't disappoint.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

Quidditch lineup; 2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper and 1 seeker.

- @James Bond (Beater)
- @QMS (Beater)
- @novaselinenever (Chaser)
- @Oreki (Chaser)
- @Kate Bishop (Chaser)
- @Irene (Keeper)
- @DeVision (Seeker)

So far claimed spots, I may make something for this... will see. Also these spots may not be 100%, like said top 7 active people should get to be on the team so that may change and also people may want a different spot (would need to figure something out for that).






*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.

*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.

*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.

*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.

These are the roles of each spot FYI. I wonder if catching the golden snitch = instant victory?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow... I'm living up to my legendarily bad rolls


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Wow... I'm living up to my legendarily bad rolls



Now look at the seeker get us 150 points.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Damnit. 4 tries. XD

EDIT: I'm keeping my luck until the real thing.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

I think I'd be better just duffing someone in with my club, Slytherin get away with it so why can't we?


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2019)

Put me in as a Chaser temporarily - I'll secede if someone else voices up that they really wanna be Chaser and either take another role or sit out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 18, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Wow... I'm living up to my legendarily bad rolls


Filter them out now


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You already are. If you know what I mean.


No , what do you mean ? 

Also lemme try my luck


----------



## Irene (Oct 18, 2019)

3 out of 9  we hope for a brighter results 

Also can someone explains what this means 
*he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> No , what do you mean ?







Irene said:


> 3 out of 9  we hope for a brighter results
> 
> Also can someone explains what this means
> *he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.*



There are 3 Chasers with 3 dice throws = 9 throws
There is one Keeper with 9 dice throws = 9 throws

I think Chaser A goes first, Chaser B, second, Chaser C third.

I just don't know how it's gonna play out if the Beater make the Chasers lose one of their dices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

@QMS have you done your magic power?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @QMS have you done your magic power?


Not yet, when is the dead line?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not yet, when is the dead line?



You have time till the end of the event. But Isn't making the magic power the easiest task? Why don't you do it right away.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Quidditch lineup; 2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper and 1 seeker.
> 
> - @James Bond (Beater)
> - ? (Beater)
> ...


Hmm Seeker!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have time till the end of the event. But Isn't making the magic power the easiest task? Why don't you do it right away.


Because I want it to keep it and make a good one!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmm Seeker!


Damn 8 dies for that.

Where is my hacking script for this


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Because I want it to keep it and make a good one!


Think @Majin Lu would allow the power to change the outcome of your dice roll?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Think @Majin Lu would allow the power to change the outcome of your dice roll?


That means hacking skills!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmm Seeker!



You lose. Now chose another position. Be a beater.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Quidditch lineup; 2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper and 1 seeker.
> 
> - @James Bond (Beater)
> - ? (Beater)
> ...


Beater now !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Beater now !


Shit I am almost good at this


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shit I am almost good at this


The beater it is you, haters!

Allied with the god of the dice to screw my vibe


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

Since I don't really see anyone else being as active I think it's fair to say this is the likely lineup for the Quidditch part of this event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

I love how you spelled my nick correctly.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I love how you spelled my nick correctly.


WRONG

DeViSiOn is the correct form!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> WRONG
> 
> DeViSiOn is the correct form!



*shake head*


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

Power is a simple but complex one.

Psychics on a very high level but only to oneself.

Not the OPM #2 type but to oneself.

Meaning I can increase my reaction time to how much I want and also my raw speed.

 I can increase my intellect to 100% or more of my brain.

I can negate all the  Psychic done to my body by enhancing it.

Raw power I can increase the durability and degree of my carbon.

@Majin Lu 


This is the simplest form that I taught about, alos there are limitations for the purpose of getting stronger and better at it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 20, 2019)

Semper Fi mf's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

@Foxve @Sequester @Dark @Shizune @Jibutters @Kate Bishop are all still missing some individual tasks and I believe the deadline is 31st just a reminder because if you's don't complete them then you may get cursed

"Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member."


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2019)

I'll be sure to get it done. Just need to find something I like because I'm fussy.


----------



## Dark (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Foxve @Sequester @Dark @Shizune @Jibutters @Kate Bishop are all still missing some individual tasks and I believe the deadline is 31st just a reminder because if you's don't complete them then you may get cursed
> 
> "Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member."


I will get to the tasks this weekend. Thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 23, 2019)

Divination classroom is open:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Massive thanks to everyone who showed up tonight to help answer those questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

Dice rolls


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Practice roll


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

There. I knew it. I would've caught the golden snitch with this throw. FML.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 24, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> There. I knew it. I would've caught the golden snitch with this throw. FML.


Hope you can do it again


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hope you can do it again



I'm keeping my 20 throw for the match!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Quidditch lineup; 2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper and 1 seeker.
> 
> - @James Bond (Beater)
> - @QMS (Beater)
> ...


Everyone on here still good for this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Everyone on here still good for this?


Yea I am ready


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Everyone on here still good for this?


@DeVision @novaselinenever @Oreki 
@Kate Bishop @QMS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> @DeVision @novaselinenever @Oreki
> @Kate Bishop @QMS


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

Huh


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Everyone on here still good for this?





Irene said:


> @DeVision @novaselinenever @Oreki
> @Kate Bishop @QMS



I am ready and I will be when the time comes!


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep, I'm good.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2019)

Goodluck gang for our glory.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Huh


You still ok to be about tomorrow to roll some dice?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You still ok to be about tomorrow to roll some dice?


it's a game of luck... so no need lol


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Everyone on here still good for this?


I'm still good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> it's a game of luck... so no need lol


What do you mean no need? Are you not going to be on at all?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> What do you mean no need? Are you not going to be on at all?


No of course... I am going to take part, forget my last reply lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

everyone is ready 

Let's win this HufflBuff


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

@novaselinenever you gonna be about tomorrow at all?

Sorry, totally didn't see your post there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 25, 2019)

I thought this was just supposed to be a fun event, and didn't realize the mods were threatening bans for perceived misconduct. Please just remove me then. I don't care to run the risk of being banned, avatar locked, rep sealed, etc.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I thought this was just supposed to be a fun event, and didn't realize the mods were threatening bans for perceived misconduct. Please just remove me then. I don't care to run the risk of being banned, avatar locked, rep sealed, etc.


???


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I thought this was just supposed to be a fun event, and didn't realize the mods were threatening bans for perceived misconduct. Please just remove me then. I don't care to run the risk of being banned, avatar locked, rep sealed, etc.


I'm not cursing you for the time you were banned because in a way you were "cursed" already. And about the curse part, we warned about it since the signing up phase. We got those curses since past event, it is the trick part.

But since you didn't even participate yet because you were banned, I'll ask Rinoa to remove you.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Imagining @shnks$Life a chaser!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Imagining @shnks$Life a chaser!


#2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> #2


#3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

4/12 damn


----------



## Irene (Oct 26, 2019)

Now is the time


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> Now is the time



Did Lu open a thread yet?


----------



## Irene (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did Lu open a thread yet?


Not yet , she probably preparing it rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 26, 2019)

Time for some practice


----------



## Irene (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 26, 2019)

It feels like I am being hexed


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Well done team, we are in the final

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> It feels like I am being hexed



Don't throw anymore. You used all your bad luck on this two posts. XD


----------



## Dark (Oct 27, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 1: * 30k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):


Rolling


----------



## Dark (Oct 27, 2019)

*TASK 1: *30k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
_Patronus Charm_
Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):



Does this count as a horse?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dark (Oct 27, 2019)

*TASK 2: *15k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 27, 2019)

*TASK 3:* 7k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.

*Magic Power:* Dark magic. I have the ability to siphon magic out of magical creatures and structures to enhance it and use it as my own. 

@James Bond With this, I think I completed all my individual tasks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

Dark said:


> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.
> ...


Don't forget to check in so you won't get cursed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Dark said:


> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.
> ...


Yes that's you completed the 3 individual tasks and I have updated the threadmark to indicate so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

@Foxve still missing your Patronus and edit meme for individual tasks
@Sequester still missing your Magic Power and edit meme for individual tasks
@Jibutters missing all three, guessing you are not interested.
@Kate Bishop just need your edit meme for individual tasks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Foxve still missing your Patronus and edit meme for individual tasks
> @Sequester still missing your Magic Power and edit meme for individual tasks
> @Jibutters missing all three, guessing you are not interested.
> @Kate Bishop just need your edit meme for individual tasks



magic power like a spell? or a literal power?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Sequester said:


> magic power like a spell? or a literal power?


What your power would be, for example super strength so you can lift cars and stuff. Doesn't have to be anything too deep but keep it PG-13.

tldr: pick a power and say why


----------



## Sequester (Oct 27, 2019)

i like chaotic powers outside of your control, something interesting but also an inconvenience

something like occasionally being displaced from time while asleep. nothing too drastic, but sometimes i would wake up and a few days will have passed. while i am displaced others ppl won't notice, not like they forgot who i was but kinda like an out of sight out of mind thing where they don't think about where i've gone. while displace my age is naturally suspended.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Sequester said:


> i like chaotic powers outside of your control, something interesting but also an inconvenience
> 
> something like occasionally being displaced from time while asleep. nothing too drastic, but sometimes i would wake up and a few days will have passed. while i am displaced others ppl won't notice, not like they forgot who i was but kinda like an out of sight out of mind thing where they don't think about where i've gone. while displace my age is naturally suspended.


Nice, now all you need is the edit meme so basically that is you take a popular meme and change it to make it spooky (add a skull/ghost etc for eg.) and that will be you done for individual tasks part avoiding possible tricks for not competing them.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Nice, now all you need is the edit meme so basically that is you take a popular meme and change it to make it spooky (add a skull/ghost etc for eg.) and that will be you done for individual tasks part avoiding possible tricks for not competing them.



thats gonna be the hardest one
im shit wit memes as i am a supa serious fellow

i will try tho, got til the 31st?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Sequester said:


> thats gonna be the hardest one
> im shit wit memes as i am a supa serious fellow
> 
> *i will try tho, got til the 31st?*


I believe so yes.


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

I am bored so here some practice throws


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

I am bored so here some practice throws


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

All these 3s and 6s are chasers materials


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> All these 3s and 6s are chasers materials



Yes, but you didn't include the number 9. That would change the whole outcome. XD


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes, but you didn't include the number 9. That would change the whole outcome. XD


Ok I wanna try now xD


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

I hope Tuesday will be a lucky day for me


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> I hope Tuesday will be a lucky day for me



Don't worry. I'll throw a 20.


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't worry. I'll throw a 20.


I hope so 
That would be great 


But let's not forget 10 too ..


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> I hope so
> That would be great
> 
> 
> But let's not forget 10 too ..



10 is easier to throw than 20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 10 is easier to throw than 20.


Make us proud and roll 20 

Take my energy Dev


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Make us proud and roll 20
> 
> Take my energy Dev



I will need it. XD


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

little warm up


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

yikes


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2019)

Threads open


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

last one


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

Today is the deadline for the individual tasks 

For who didn't finish it try completing them so you won't get cursed


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2019)

How is quidditch? No idea how it works at all.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1 4 *3 3*
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7 _ _ _
> ...



UB has to throw, and QMS can hit someone if he has luck.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Proud of you guys, this has been a very interesting event and I am very happy this teams performance. My only regret is we had some inactive members who could've added to the banter that we've had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Proud of you guys, this has been a very interesting event and I am very happy this teams performance. My only regret is we had some inactive members who could've added to the banter that we've had


It was really a fun event  this house was truly the best  

I don't want to say goodbye  ....


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

GG y'all


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm going to get cursed like crazy for missing the hall thread


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> I'm going to get cursed like crazy for missing the hall thread



Didn't you post at least twice a week?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Here's my meme edit. With this, I can wash my hands of this all.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

*DEADLINE FOR INDIVIDUAL TASKS IS OVER.*


----------



## Foxve (Oct 31, 2019)

I accept the consequences of my inactivity.

Bring on curse (curses?).


----------



## James Bond (Nov 2, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I accept the consequences of my inactivity.
> 
> Bring on curse (curses?).


Avada kedavra

... just kidding


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2019)

Who wasn't that participative (overall) didn't get the rep from Quidditch (150k). Yep, after checking some participation, I do not think it is fair to get all team stuff. @James Bond  got +75k rep as extra contribution because team leader stuff.

@Sequester  got 1 curse because you missed the meme task.
@Foxve got 2 curses missing Meme and Patronus.
@Jibutters got all curses. Also, he didn't get any point/rep from this. 



> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.



Dice faced 4:

*1:* 2 days global ban,
*2:* avatar changed for 1 week
*3:* 1 week rep seal
*4:* 2 weeks rating seal.

Of course I'll wait before giving the curses in case I've missed something.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2019)

@Sequester 2 weeks rating seal.
@Foxve avatar changed for 1 week and 1 week rep seal.
@Jibutters 4 weeks rating seal and avatar changed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2019)

I was forgetting @novaselinenever


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2019)

@novaselinenever 2 weeks rating seal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2019)

Well. Not bad. No one got a ban.
Nice rolling there @Majin Lu


----------



## Oreki (Nov 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well. Not bad. No one got a ban.
> Nice rolling there @Majin Lu


2 day global ban isn't that bad lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well. Not bad. No one got a ban.
> Nice rolling there @Majin Lu


Yes @Majin Lu  was with us .


----------



## Ren. (Nov 3, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Who wasn't that participative (overall) didn't get the rep from Quidditch (150k). Yep, after checking some participation, I do not think it is fair to get all team stuff. @James Bond  got +75k rep as extra contribution because team leader stuff.
> 
> @Sequester  got 1 curse because you missed the meme task.
> @Foxve got 2 curses missing Meme and Patronus.
> ...


Yes @James Bond gets the most!


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. Points were reduced for some who were less active and some received no points.

@Dark 15
@DeVision 15
@Foxve 12
@GRIMMM 15
@Irene 15
@James Bond 15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. Points were reduced for some who were less active and some received no points.

@Krory 15
@Morglay 15
@novaselinenever 15
@Oreki 15
@QMS 15
@Sequester 15


----------

